# Many firsts



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I caught my first fish of 2020, first fish on a fly I tied myself and first wild brook trout


----------



## FISHINFEAVER (Feb 24, 2005)

garshark said:


> I caught my first fish of 2020, first fish on a fly I tied myself and first wild brook trout[/Q


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Way to go, shark. Makes ya feel good, don't it?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That brookie is beautiful! Congrats on catching it on a fly you tied, it is an awesome feeling! Remember when I caught my first smallie on a fly I tied! Never forget it!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> That brookie is beautiful! Congrats on catching it on a fly you tied, it is an awesome feeling! Remember when I caught my first smallie on a fly I tied! Never forget it!


Yea hopefully while I'm home for spring break I can catch a steelhead on a fly I tied


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

garshark said:


> I caught my first fish of 2020, first fish on a fly I tied myself and first wild brook trout


That’s what I’m talkin about! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

